# Navy and Special Forces



## SheldonDVerge (12 Feb 2011)

If I join the Navy and then want to be a part of the CSOR could I?


----------



## Terry1026 (12 Feb 2011)

I would go on CSOR or JTF2 Website and research into the selection process and eligibility.

Good luck


----------



## brihard (12 Feb 2011)

SheldonDVerge said:
			
		

> If I join the Navy and then want to be a part of the CSOR could I?



To the best of my knowledge CSOR will recruit from any trade, however it will be much harder for you to gain the necessary skills and aptitudes in the navy. Most CSOR types seem to come from the combat arms, and for very understandable reasons.

That's not to say you could never get into CSOR from the navy, but you'll be fighting an uphill battle, and will be competing with guys who already have infantry or other combat arms skills, experience working in an army environment, and for the most part combat tours in Afghanistan.

I will say that nobody should join the CF on the expectation of getting into a special operations unit farther down the road. It's perfectly fine to intend to try, but make sure you pick a trade you'll be happy with if later on the option isn't there, or if you can't cut it, or if you should simply change your mind.


----------



## Task (12 Feb 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> To the best of my knowledge CSOR will recruit from any trade, however it will be much harder for you to gain the necessary skills and aptitudes in the navy. Most CSOR types seem to come from the combat arms, and for very understandable reasons.
> 
> That's not to say you could never get into CSOR from the navy, but you'll be fighting an uphill battle, and will be competing with guys who already have infantry or other combat arms skills, experience working in an army environment, and for the most part combat tours in Afghanistan.
> 
> I will say that nobody should join the CF on the expectation of getting into a special operations unit farther down the road. It's perfectly fine to intend to try, but make sure you pick a trade you'll be happy with if later on the option isn't there, or if you can't cut it, or if you should simply change your mind.



I believe you may be mistaken on that.

CSOR's selection does not have anything to do with previous skills or aptitudes that you may garner from previous trades. They select from innate (born with) characteristics that they (CSOR) think are desirable. 

This is just my opinion: I think that generally there are less applicants from the Navy and Air Force because generally, the ones that find that sort of thing appealing have joined the combat arms initially.


----------



## Armymedic (12 Feb 2011)

SheldonDVerge said:
			
		

> If I join the Navy and then want to be a part of the CSOR could I?



Yes.


----------



## brihard (12 Feb 2011)

I'm not saying he can't do it coming from the navy- just that he'll probably be more set up for success coming from the combat arms.

I am not a part of the SOFCOM community though, so my $.02 isn't worth much more than that. I simply consider it a given that having some of the skill sets already is an advantage.


----------



## Armymedic (12 Feb 2011)

Brihard,
You assume, not unlike most here, that in the initial post, they are asking if they can be a special operator in CSOR. Not everyone, and I would hazard to guess less than half the unit, would be operators. The majority being support personnel.

There are lots of jobs for Navy pers in such a unit.


----------



## brihard (12 Feb 2011)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Brihard,
> You assume, not unlike most here, that in the initial post, they are asking if they can be a special operator in CSOR. Not everyone, and I would hazard to guess less than half the unit, would be operators. The majority being support personnel.
> 
> There are lots of jobs for Navy pers in such a unit.



Absolutely a fair point. My operating assumption for that one is that, like most civilians contemplating getting into the CF and then moving into SOFCOM, the OP was primarily interested in a 'tier 1' role, and is probably less aware of the substantial structure of supporting personnel. But you're certainly correct that there are a number of supporter positions with very different skillsets, and then depending on his trade in the navy he may well find himself after a few years to be particularly suited to one or more.

My intent wasn't to dismiss the support roles; just that without much to go on, I figured he's looking at assaulter positions, since they're the 'sexiest'.


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Feb 2011)

Terry1026 said:
			
		

> I would go on CSOR or JTF2 Website and research into the selection process and eligibility.
> 
> Good luck



:nod:

...which would lead to: 
http://www.csor.forces.gc.ca/rs/canforge-eng.asp



> ...PART IIB - CSOR
> 
> 1. CSOR IS A HIGH-READINESS SOF UNIT CAPABLE OF CONDUCTING MISSIONS AND FORCE GENERATING FOR INTEGRATED SPEC OPS TASK FORCES (SOTFS) TO EXECUTE OPS ON BEHALF OF THE GOVERNMENT OF CANADA
> 
> ...



For those not currently in the CF (the above URLs are DWAN only), questions should be directed to the CF Recruiting Centre personnel.

Of note, being "in the Navy" would in no way keep a sailor who had the proper qualities from becoming an 'operator' in CSOR.  As well, Brihard, a 'tier 1' operator (not that the Tier 1, 2, 3 nomenclature holds 100% in Canada) is more correctly called an 'assaulter' (a qualification for which a sailor could also apply for selection).

Regards
G2G


----------



## Journeyman (13 Feb 2011)

SheldonDVerge said:
			
		

> If I join the Navy and then want to be a part of the CSOR could I?


*Yes*



			
				Good2Golf said:
			
		

> As well, Brihard, a 'tier 1' operator (not that the Tier 1, 2, 3 nomenclature holds 100% in Canada) is more correctly called an 'assaulter'


Writ large, the pointy end of JTF 2 are "assaualters," for CSOR and CJIRU, "operators," and for 427 SOAS, "baristas."

 ;D


Edit: OMG!! A typo


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Feb 2011)

The main difference of course,is, that in 20 years will will definitely still have a Navy. CSOR? Given the way we treat our SF, flip a coin (COIN).  ;D


----------



## SheldonDVerge (13 Feb 2011)

Thank you everyone for your responses. They help greatly. Im only 17 and enlisting in April to be a boatswain. Then in about 2-3 years I was thinking about trying to take part in being in the CSOR to challenge myself on a whole new level. Im an athlete so I have good conditioning even tho I know it will still be a challenge and im nothing but willing to accept and overcome anything the CF throws at me.


----------



## willellis (14 Feb 2011)

Hey Verge. Enjoy your time as a Bosn'. One position that you can also look into is the Coxn' for the assault boats for the JTF2. If you make it as a Bosn', and enjoy the job, Coxn' would be a pretty sweet gig. Take care and good luck.


----------

